# What could cause sudden death?



## tweety20 (Oct 16, 2011)

I left my year and a half old baby with my grandmother while I went away for awhile. I wasn't there and she died.


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 16, 2012)

How long were you away? Was the tiel showing any symptoms before she passed? Did she literally just "fall off the perch" or did she become ill? Was your grandma letting her out or just leaving her in the cage? Was it her usual cage? Does your grandma smoke indoors/have gas cooking/have air fresheners etc? What was she being fed?

There are so many variables, you need to give more info.

Could just be she had an unknown heart condition.

I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

did your grandmother have nonstick cookware?


----------



## tweety20 (Oct 16, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> How long were you away? Was the tiel showing any symptoms before she passed? Did she literally just "fall off the perch" or did she become ill? Was your grandma letting her out or just leaving her in the cage? Was it her usual cage? Does your grandma smoke indoors/have gas cooking/have air fresheners etc? What was she being fed?
> 
> There are so many variables, you need to give more info.
> 
> ...


I've been away for a month. My grandmother said she was fine yesterday and this morning. She took her out yesterday. She doesn't smoke or use gas. The cookware is all cast iron. She was being fed wild harvest cockatiel advanced nutrition diet.


----------



## tweety20 (Oct 16, 2011)

MeanneyFids said:


> did your grandmother have nonstick cookware?


She uses cast iron.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

was there any evidence of a nightfright?


i think the best answer will come from a necropsy :/


----------



## tweety20 (Oct 16, 2011)

MeanneyFids said:


> was there any evidence of a nightfright?
> 
> 
> i think the best answer will come from a necropsy :/


I don't know I wasn't there. I'm out of town right now. I will just have to grieve and get on with my life. I just remember her walking on my shoulder in the pet store when I bought her. I love her as much as I would my own child. I will get me another baby though.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :frown:

According to my vet, the most common cause of sudden death in healthy birds is poisoning. A night fright is also possible.

But sometimes the cause of death just can't be determined--I had a parakeet die recently and the necropsy showed he was in perfect health and cause of death couldn't be determined. Vet assumed it was either some sort of severe stroke, or possibly some kind of malabsorption problem as he was underweight despite eating well. I know it's hard not to blame yourself or say you could have saved her, but sometimes there's nothing you can do.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm very sorry for you loss. Its hard to lose a baby, even a feathered one. I've done necropsies in the past on mine and there's not always a way to tell what was really wrong. Fly free little one. :angel:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

